# May I propose a rule?



## WataruKun (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd like to propose a rule that might help with trolling. What would this rule be? Well, a person who's new to the forum would have to have atleast 5 post in forums like "Other Discussions" and stuff, before they could post in major discussion forums, like the romhacking ones. Why would this help control trolling? Too often, I see trolls simply joining for the PURPOSE of flaming or trolling somebody. Their first post is literally a trolling post.

And after they troll your thread, they continue to control your thread or they just stop posting. Yes, I said they STOP posting, as in AFTER they troll your thread, they never make ANOTHER post throughout the rest of the forum.

If there was a rule where people somehow had to have atleast 5 post before they could post in major forums, this would extremely discourage trolls from joining.


----------



## Law (Dec 5, 2009)

No it wouldn't, they would just spam five posts somewhere else.


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't think it'll work IMO... Those trolls you're talking about can just spam some random posts in the "Other Discussions" and stuff then go troll in threads.

EDIT: Law beat me to it.


----------



## acturus (Dec 5, 2009)

that's not a bad idea, saw alot of that in the spirit tracks thread this week


----------



## Moyukon (Dec 5, 2009)

How about they have to be registered for 72 hours first?


----------



## WataruKun (Dec 5, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> No it wouldn't, they would just spam five posts somewhere else.


But the point is, is that they wouldn't be spamming major topics, like they do. Most trolls join to troll a "specific topic". If they can't join to troll that specific topic, they most likely won't join at all. Remember my Soul Silver thread? This is a good example of people joining to troll one topic and only one topic.

The 72 hours thing works to. As long as they can't join and instantly troll one specific thread.


----------



## prowler (Dec 5, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> No it wouldn't, they would just spam five posts somewhere else.



Agreed. Noobs want what they want, and if they can't post in the right section (unless they are noobs that cant post in the right section) they will post in whatever they can find to get the anwser.


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 5, 2009)

Someone's angry because they got flamed. That rule would also discourage people who need help too. I often see people who just joined asking for help in the major forums. This wouldn't really help either.


----------



## Law (Dec 5, 2009)

WataruKun said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They'll join, spam five posts somewhere else, then troll your thread.

The Admins probably won't agree to making new members wait 72 hours, they won't do anything that could make legitimate members not want to bother joining.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 5, 2009)

WataruKun said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but...

A) Newcomers may be lost at this. If they wanted to join to hop right into DS discussions, Wii discussions, etc, they couldn't. Instead, they have to wait in a forum they wouldn't want.
B) I can make 5 spam posts and probably a dozen troll posts before any mod would stop me. Making five posts won't stop a troll.
C) This wouldn't stop trolls. They can still troll in GOT. They may as well, if they were trolling you, for instance, make a thread in GOT that's called "WataruKun is a dumb fuck" or something. You aren't, just to let you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. And I'll still refer to point B.
D) The best method of dealing with trolls is to ignore them. If you start responding to their flame then you've already lost the battle. A mod will eventually remove their post, give them a warning/ban, and the episode will be over. It would be better to just put something in bold in the Forum rules that says "IF YOU'RE BEING FLAMED, IGNORE IT!"


----------



## girugamarc (Dec 5, 2009)

none of those methods would work to be honest. I can't blame the mods for not being able to keep up with threads with an abundance of trolls. Best they could do is ban them for continuous trolling. I say bans should be handed out at first sight of someone trolling. Especially the rom hacking forum



			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> D) The best method of dealing with trolls is to ignore them. If you start responding to their flame then you've already lost the battle. A mod will eventually remove their post, give them a warning/ban, and the episode will be over. It would be better to just put something in bold in the Forum rules that says "IF YOU'RE BEING FLAMED, IGNORE IT!"








this guy knows his stuff


----------



## iFish (Dec 5, 2009)

but who choses what the defination of major thred is just ignore


----------



## olliepop2000 (Dec 5, 2009)

is that not what the report button is for?


----------



## WataruKun (Dec 5, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> WataruKun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For your "D" point, that works to a point. You ignore the trolls and the moderator deletes their post. But eventually and I'm talking about specifically in huge topics, more trolls will come. Okay the moderator deletes those post. About a week later, more trolls join just to troll. Mods delete their post. Do you see where I'm getting at here? Just seems like the mods are making more work for themselves.\

These troll waves aren't just one post either. It happens like this, you get one troll starting the argument. Then you get more trolls adding to the argument. Then you get atleast a page or two of trolling before mods come and clean it up. If it only happened ONCE, it wouldn't be a problem, but when it happens over and over and over and these trolls don't even get banned, it's a problem.

So there should either be a rule discouraging trolls to join, just to troll or moderators and admins should be more strict on trolls.


----------



## girugamarc (Dec 5, 2009)

warnings/bans should be given at first sight in big topics such as your SS thread. Deleting post is just a silly little slap on the wrist. So is your proposed 5 post requirement rule


----------



## WataruKun (Dec 5, 2009)

girugamarc said:
			
		

> warnings/bans should be given at first sight in big topics such as your SS thread. Deleting post is just a silly little slap on the wrist. So is your proposed 5 post requirement rule


Whatever the case, how the situation is handled now is not working. Perhaps if trolls planning troll saw that OTHER trolls were banned, they would feel threatened. Removing post does nothing, especially when it comes to trolls who are active members. I've had people who've trolled my SS topic SEVERAL times and got nothing but their post removed. No warnings or bannings. And they wonder why the same trolls, come back to troll again.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 5, 2009)

Honestly, the best method for stopping trolls is to leave the carcasses of dead animals along a secluded path, station archers on the bridge to Agathorn, set their arrows on fire, and equip them with the Warlock Potion that has +50 effectiveness vs. trolls.

Anyway...



			
				WataruKun said:
			
		

> girugamarc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, trolls are going to be almost everywhere and regardless, they can't be stopped. Have you seen Youtube? I look at any post for a video and it's probably flame. And there's A LOT of videos on Youtube. Yet again, Youtube is absolutely horrible with stopping this crap. As for GBAtemp, the system may seem "broken" because there's still a fair amount of trolls, but the fact is that GBAtemp is a rather large forum with a rather large amount of members. Trolling is something that'll always be here, and having mods, using the Report button, and just saying "Hey, this guy is a troll, ignore him!" is the best method for dealing with trolls. My only suggestion is to have a larger mod staff, but even then we don't want to start picking up mods left and right just because some dumbfuck said "lol wii suxxx shitty grafiks kiddie fucking pussy games and terrible control. ps3 is 1000000000x better".


----------



## WataruKun (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh, I agree that they can't be stopped. But we can do things to limit the amount of them.


----------



## iFish (Dec 6, 2009)

maybe you can grow up no affence but there are trolls everywhere


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 6, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> *ps3 is 1000000000x better*".



More like fan-boyism than trolling.


----------



## WataruKun (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd like to propose a rule that might help with trolling. What would this rule be? Well, a person who's new to the forum would have to have atleast 5 post in forums like "Other Discussions" and stuff, before they could post in major discussion forums, like the romhacking ones. Why would this help control trolling? Too often, I see trolls simply joining for the PURPOSE of flaming or trolling somebody. Their first post is literally a trolling post.

And after they troll your thread, they continue to control your thread or they just stop posting. Yes, I said they STOP posting, as in AFTER they troll your thread, they never make ANOTHER post throughout the rest of the forum.

If there was a rule where people somehow had to have atleast 5 post before they could post in major forums, this would extremely discourage trolls from joining.


----------



## ninchya (Dec 6, 2009)

Theres also another problems with trolls, they dont no when to stop, they will keep making accounts with proxies so they can't get ip banned and then they get bored of trolling and move in the evil troll lair and mount up their defenses against angry gbatempers and mods. LOL make sure to get a banhammer against the sheild of Proxies!!!


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 6, 2009)

Any troll who uses proxies to troll a forum has no life. this one needs therapy or some friends.



You can't stop trolling on the forums. Mods can't be everywhere to ban trolls.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 6, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Any troll who uses proxies to troll a forum has no life. this one needs therapy or some friends.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't stop trolling on the forums. Mods can't be everywhere to ban trolls.


QFT
No. Life.

Just ignore the trolls. You can't stop them and you can hardly limit what they can do.


----------



## Davess (Dec 6, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Any troll who uses proxies to troll a forum has no life. this one needs therapy or some friends.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't stop trolling on the forums. Mods can't be everywhere to ban trolls.


ahhh, then theres me!

i will be the super moderator!

too tacky?


----------



## Raika (Dec 6, 2009)

davess said:
			
		

> GameSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
You wish.


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 6, 2009)

I wish there could some sort of way to ignore a user posts as in block them from you seeing them/vice-versa (pretty much like that block the PM thing) i remember in the past if you show any small evidence that you have a certain game X, your PM would be filled with PLZZZZ LIKE OMGZ, CANZ I HAVE ROMZZZ, 

or someone PMing you how to drag and drop stuff, etc etc. Maybe at the time of releases such as this the best course of action is to make them spam the release thread, and if any other thread opens, it should be reported and closed immediately, at least that way they can all be in 1 place. 

Its sort of a shame, since many people here don't come for the games, or the fixes, or the patches, there are other boards that are filled with help, and its sort of ruined with all this madness, hands up for a "DS and Wii ONLY" forum ?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 6, 2009)

make it 50-100 posts and it might work


----------



## girugamarc (Dec 7, 2009)

nah that's too much. maybe 25. even I don't have 100 post o.o


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2009)

davess said:
			
		

> GameSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Speaking of people that spam most any topic with 3-5 words to up their post count.....


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 7, 2009)

what about a cooling off period like can't post for 24 hours with new accounts. might stop some of the trolls since their too impatient to wait a day to spam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




my old board used to have that option.


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 7, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> D) The best method of dealing with trolls is to ignore them. If you start responding to their flame then you've already lost the battle. A mod will eventually remove their post, give them a warning/ban, and the episode will be over. It would be better to just put something in bold in the Forum rules that says "IF YOU'RE BEING FLAMED, IGNORE IT!"


this is best comment for me in this whole thread so far.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey guises, I've got a wonderful idea!

What about this? Users before registering should check a box just like the one that says you won't ask for roms!
Something like "_I hereby assure that I'm not a troll nor that I'm signing up just to troll a thread_"! It'll surely work!

[/sarcasm]


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 7, 2009)

God, no. Use the report button.

There wil always be trolls this rule wont stop it.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 7, 2009)

The "Never get into a pissing contest with a skunk." rule applies here.

If someone is trolling your thread, report them, and then ignore them. Do not argue with them once you know they're trolling. Do not pay them any sort of attention whatsoever.

Many times I respond to a report and the person who reported is already embroiled in a quote-tree argument of massive proportions. That makes it harder to spot who's actually trolling. I've seen reports about people who were supposedly trolling when it was obvious to everyone but the reporter that the "troll" just had a different opinion or suggestion. The reporter would then go on to rake the "troll" over the coals, and the battle would then ensue. I've actually ended up warning reporters on occasion, because they started a fight where there wasn't one.

Report and ignore. When you start fighting back, you become part of the problem. If it's a real troll, it'll be obvious to the moderator investigating it, and they will be dealt with.

We're not going to do any kind of waiting period for posting, that is tantamount to being punished as soon as you walk in the door.

Remember, as soon as you get into an argument with a troll, they win. Never get into a pissing contest with a skunk.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 7, 2009)

Maybe an email verification signup. Onetime only per email account. Maybe a detection system for people using proxies to sign up/post. IP tracking to see how many emails are used from a single IP to sign up (maybe a max of four[?]). Then a block system to block a prox signup.

If none of these are possible, then... Ignore the trolls.


----------



## Sao Mortel (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't understand what people you are against... If someone around is abusive moderators do a great job and users like us can just report an abusive behavior. People who come here need help if they cant find it here they will go somewhere else. I like kids; if they want to be trolls let them be.


----------

